
Natural Async Programming - samholmes - samholmes
http://samholmes.me/post/47152840100/natural-async-programming
======
samholmes
Looks like this concept is out there. FRP (Functional reactive programming),
or as I like to call it FAP (functional adaptive programming ;P), is the idea
that values (return values even) can change over time and therefore all
statements depending on those values will re-evaluate. I like this concept.
It's almost like all values can be streams of values. I like how Elm
(programming language/DSL) calls them signals because they're almost like
streams, but hold a value at any given time (I suppose). I really wish JS had
this implementation.

------
samholmes
Updated the entry with some further examples. You can see how this makes
libraries like async (by caolan) unnecessary. Asynchronous functions could
just be functions that don't return a value immediately. Other statements that
depend on these values being returned by the asynchronous functions would be
queued for execution automatically by the interpreter. This makes all async
parallel, and async in a series wouldn't even be in the thinking of the
programmer.

